
Hookdoo – React to incoming webhooks with minimal setup - adnanh
https://www.hookdoo.com
======
uka
Why shouldn't I just use my own implementation of a web hook handler ?

~~~
adnanh
By using hookdoo you can save your precious time and focus on getting stuff
done instead of wasting time setting up the infrastructure.

